# Automatisierte Übergänge in Traktor Scratch Pro?



## thekiller (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

in Traktor Scratch Pro gibt es ja bekanntlich eine Playlist-Funktion welche ansich ja nicht wirklich mächtig ist. Ich möchte nun die Übergänge der einzelnen Tracks vorher schon synchronisieren, damit nicht ewig lange Pausenzeiten zwischen den Tracks sind etc. Kann man mit Hilfe der Cue's oder so definieren wann der nächste Track in der Playlist wo losgeht?
Ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger in Traktor und habe auch keine externe Hardware.
Also die Playlist soll vollautomatisch durchlaufen mit meinen selbst definierten Übergängen wenn das möglich ist.

MfG
Manuel


----------

